

I tried a Japanese wonder toilet - prostoalex
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2014/04/toto_washlet_s350e_the_incredible_japanese_wonder_toilet_that_will_change.single.html

======
tzakrajs
These are also in many homes here in the United States. Toto Washlets are
cheap and available on Amazon.

